# Nikon L810 or Canon IXUS 230 HS...??? or Any??



## magychip (Apr 26, 2012)

Dearzzz...

I am a beginner in photography..
Im planning to  purchase a cam within the range of Rs.15,000
After went through some websites i plan to buy 
Nikon L810(new launch) or Canon IXUS 230 HS... 

But i dont know about which one is really best.
So i requesting u all to guide me to purchase a best cam. even out of this two options
also i need guidance about where to purchase in Chennai in cheap cost?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 26, 2012)

Out of these 2 Canon produces exceptionally good clarity as compared to Nikon. even if the  specs of Nikon are high, the compact digital camera from Canon impressed me. 

My vote goes for Canon IXUS 230HS. But try to find reviews on canon hx230hs . It's a great camera with manual modes which will suit for all occasions. Rest is for you to decide.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone post the specs of nikon l810 plzz


----------



## magychip (Apr 27, 2012)

Announced 	

	February, 2012 	


Sensor

	CCD 	

Size 	

	1/2.3" 6.2x4.6mm 	

	Megapixels 	

	15.9 MP 	
	above average 	above average 	

Light sensitivity 	
	1,600 ISO 	
	below average 	below average 	
	Light sensitivity (boost) 	


Sensor (Advanced)


	True resolution 	
	9.7 MP 	

	Native resolution 	

	4608 x 3456 	
	above average 	above average 	

Pixel size 	
	1.8 µm² 	

Screen

	Type  LCD 	

Size 	

	3,0" 	

Resolution 	

	921k dots 	
	unique 	unique 	
	Touch screen 	

	No 	

	Flips out 	

	No 	

Lens


Zoom 	

	25.4x 	
	unique 	unique 	
Wide angle 	

	23 mm 	
	above average 	above average 	
Telephoto 	

	585 mm 	
	unique 	unique 	
Aperture (wide angle) 	

	f/3.1 	

Aperture (telephoto) 	

	f/5.9 	

Macro focus 	
	1 cm 	
	above average 	above average 	
Form factor


Size 	

	111x76x83 mm 	
	below average 	below average 	
Depth 	

	3,3" 	
	below average 	below average 	
Weight 	

	430 g 	
	below average 	below average 	
Interchangeable lenses 	

	No 	

Waterproof 	

	No 	

Viewfinder


Type 	

	None 	

Movies


Format 	

	720p @ 30fps 	

Supports 24p 	

	No 	

High-speed framerate 	

	None 	

External mic jack 	

	No 	

Autofocus 	

Unknown 				
All formats 	

720p @ 30fps
480p @ 30fps 				
Features


Panorama 	
	Yes 	

HDR 	

	Yes 	
	unique 	unique 	
3D 	

	Yes 	

Image stabilization 	

	Lens 	
	above average 	above average 	
Supports RAW 	

	No 	

GPS 	

	No 	

Performance


	Startup delay 	


Shutter lag 	

	Unknown 				
Battery life 	
	300 shots 	
	above average 	above average 	
Continuous shooting 	

	1.2 fps 	
	below average 	below average 	
Focus system


	Autofocus 	

Contrast detection 	

	Focus points 	

	Unknown 				
Cross type focus points 	

UnKown 				
Shutter


Max 	

	1/1500s 	
	below average 	below average 	
Min 	

	4s 	

Flash


	Built-in flash 	

	Yes 	

Popup 	
	Yes 	
	unique 	unique 	
	External connection 	

	No 	

Storage


Storage slots 	

	1 	

Supported formats 	

	SD
SDXC
SDHC


----------



## magychip (Apr 27, 2012)

Nike L810 specification 
Nikon Coolpix L810: Digital Photography Review

26x zoom in nikon but i dont like to give up the clarity in this price.

Pls suggest.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks for the config...if the price is too close to 20k then u should get Sony HX100v..


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2012)

Sujoy, It's not that much... It priced 15k...

Magy, Why comparing megazoom with the compact. Between those two I would go for Canon IXUS 230. If you fancy to learn photography, you could get a camera with which you can learn and of course that will fit your budget.
Canon SX220
Canon SX230
Sony HX9V
All these cameras are priced around 15k. Check these too if you are ok with manual controls.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmmn its just addition to nikons L series of superzoom...its simple zoom cam...would read a review then come with a conclusion..


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2012)

If you need to choose among the two only then go for nikon L810



sujoyp said:


> Can anyone post the specs of nikon l810 plzz



You can also check out the same here


----------



## magychip (May 4, 2012)

thanks nac,sujoyp,arrora..
 i visited tata chroma for demo..
 i would like to go for manual control camera initially becoz the person camra shop advised to start from manual..

L810 i wish... but the clarity is not good like the canon products.. i think so..

i think i wud like to start with
 canon sx 150 is 
or
sx 220 is
or
sx 230 is
or
anything please
or any good suggestion pls

and 

arora why u suggest L810 pls..


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

SX220 and SX230 are stopped. If you can find it in the store, grab it. SX220 would do good. Suggestion of L810 would be because of its zoom. What's the need of another new thread?


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2012)

L810 clarity is not good!!! I don't think thats the truth


----------



## magychip (May 5, 2012)

Dear..
I went  reliance digital there... the sales man advised about Fujifilm 3300 and 2950..
told about its zoom option..
how is the quality of this one?
whether these both are manual control?
i am getting too mucsh confusion while going to know about cam..
as the friend told canon sx220 and sx230 discontinue the market..
proffessionalsss... plzz suggest one...


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

No, they are using AA size batteries (4nos). They are heavy, Canon is much better, you can get SX220. There are many ebay sellers have stock. If you don't trust ebay sellers, you can try jjmehta. 

You are from Chennai right?

Cameraciti (opp. Chola) have stock, Sheetala have stock.

First call them and make sure that they have stock then visit. If these don't have, try KMS digital Camera Palace.

And finally you can try with Canon dealers. Follow this link and get the contacts of the dealers. There are plenty. 
Sales Network - Canon India - Business

Don't go in person to get to know whether they have stock or not. Call and confirm that they have stock, then you can visit.


----------



## magychip (May 7, 2012)

thanks nac..

i will check up


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

Fuji hs20 is one of the best but i dont quit belive fuji low end models


----------



## nac (May 7, 2012)

No, Sujoy. In specification everything seems to be good except OIS. But image quality of Canon is far far far better than Fuji. You should check it in digitalversus.

Magi, I am sure you will get it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

Yup i always like the pic quality of canons but donno y the pro photographers always praise fuji hs20 as the best...i really couldnt figure out..


----------



## nac (May 7, 2012)

I guess, its because of

* Manual ring-type zoom
* RAW
* They should "loooove to use AA batteries"


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

yup nac maybe u r right


----------



## magychip (May 8, 2012)

hi dear

I checked canon sx220 in jjmehta but its out of stock..
and need to check all the local markets in chennai tomo only ...but i dialled reliance digital dey hav..its cost 14,650 rs
as well as i checked L810 in online.. in e bay nikon L810 avail for Rs 12,750..
based cost benefit analysis and features which is good one pls..

and i need details on L810.. pls NAC.. r u using L810? 
hw is it? any critics on it..


----------



## nac (May 8, 2012)

Okie, check with others as well. 

Yeah, two or three weeks ago I visited reliance digital. Theirs is little pricey compare with some online sellers. But that's the price we could get from the local dealers.

In my view L810 outperforms SX220 in zoom and wider lens. SX220 is good in everything else.

Nah, nac ain't using L810.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

Relaence digital sells on mrp with very little discount


----------



## magychip (May 10, 2012)

Dearrss...
 i got a good offer in timtara.com.. 
so i wud like to increase my budget 17k or 18k... 
Offer will end soon.. 
so please suggest a good one in this range with manual control..
how is sx 240hs and hx10v or any....
please suggest as early possible.. dnt mistake me for screwing much to purchase one cam


----------



## nac (May 10, 2012)

It's fine you increased your budget. But the things doesn't seems good with TIMTARA.

Most of the reviews on online about TIMTARA aren't good. Better don't deal with them. 
* When you buy online, buy from the sellers who are reliable. 
* Preferably COD

When you were askin' for a shop in Chennai, I thought you would buy it from the local store. Now your budget is very close to get a bridge cam. Wait for some more time, you will increase your budget to get a DSLR 

Between those two cam, I would pick Canon.


----------



## magychip (May 10, 2012)

timtara not good..is it so... they gave an offer for their second anniversary.. thats i plan to purchase.. ok dear..


----------



## nac (May 11, 2012)

Don't fall for that. They have offers 7 days a week. They just change the name of the offer. In mouthshut, out of 250+ reviews (about timtara) more than 200 rated 1 star. Only about 10% of the reviews are 5 and 4 star. See...


----------



## magychip (May 11, 2012)

oh... 
i thought its a spl. offer.. 
thnx dear...

how is eBay?
whether its reliable.. 
they also offer some good prices..?
any idea?


----------



## nac (May 11, 2012)

It's depends on from whom you buy. Look for powerseller. If you are OK with the ebay price fine. One is selling at MRP and other one is selling higher than MRP.


----------



## mmdsiddique (May 15, 2012)

Hi guys am new to this forum. 
Well last week only I've bought canon ixus 230hs in trichy(tamilnadu). The price was 13665. U doesn't find any lag in this camera except for its wideangle(its28mm I think). Other than that its an awesome camera. In trichy canon showroom they have stock.


----------

